# Some Dyno numbers from my new setup



## offaxis (Jul 28, 2005)

First I would like to thank Vengeance Racing for a killer pkg. Id also Like to thank Pete for towing me to get my tune today. 

Today I took the car over to TTP for a full dyno tune. Let me tell you that this car wouldnt even run and the plugs were fouling etc. A real mess. Matt took his time and really turned it around. After seeing matt tune first hand I highly recomend him....

Anyway Lets get to what you really are reading this post for!!!!

My car 06 m6 ls2 GTO 3,900 miles
Mods:

VR ported 90 mm Fast intake
VR Vindicator Cam 
TFS 225 heads milled to 61 cc
svo 42# injectors
ARH 1 7/8 headers and cats
Magnaflow Catback
asp pulley

Here is my SAE Corrected dyno sheet










And for the guys who like the actual numbers Ill post that too












I am very happy with the car and I think when I take out the cats and install the EWP I will pick up a few more hp....


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

*HP Gain*

you would have been much better off with Nitrous, you would have saved a ton of cash and ended up with bigger HP numbers, the mods you did to your car a great, but they add tons of stress to the engine everytime to turn on the key. With Nitrous, just push the button when you need it..


----------



## offaxis (Jul 28, 2005)

Umm sure i would have. Not for nothing but who said I wouldnt add it now?

Thanks for your comments ..... 

I dont mind spending money to have the power everytime i get into my car. Id hate to be that really gay guy that cant run cause his bottle is empty. :cheers


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

How is nitrous going to *NOT* stress his motor vs his current mods? There is some value in not having to go full throttle to experience the extra power from H/H/C mods. I can go half throttle and walk away from most cars with my current mods, the motor not even breaking a sweat! (I do have forged internals though) With nitrous you need to be at WOT to dip into the added HP. But, if all that matters is cheap speed, then nitrous can't be beat.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Plus, he has that power whenever he wants it. With N20 he needs to keep the bottle full, warm it, open it, monitor his fuel. 
Nice numbers dude. :cheers


----------



## offaxis (Jul 28, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Plus, he has that power whenever he wants it. With N20 he needs to keep the bottle full, warm it, open it, monitor his fuel.
> Nice numbers dude. :cheers


Thanks man Its defintly a fun ride. 

I am going to have the tune touched up a bit and I think this stock clutch wont last long so Ill have to replace that pretty soon .


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

*more HP*

The LS2 motor LOVES being on the Bottle, it is as if the motor was built with stuff in mind..and with the new 3 stage kit built for this car.. you just dial in what you want at any speed, you DON"T have to be full throttle, just 1/4 peddle will do it..
But to each his own, what works for one mignt not be what another wants.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> The LS2 motor LOVES being on the Bottle, it is as if the motor was built with stuff in mind..and with the new 3 stage kit built for this car.. you just dial in what you want at any speed, you DON"T have to be full throttle, just 1/4 peddle will do it..
> But to each his own, what works for one mignt not be what another wants.


AMEN!! So where are we celebrating the new numbers.....arty: 

BTW, how does it sound? Any clips?


----------

